# Wo kann man mp3 in der Orginal Länge kaufen?



## ASD_588 (28. Oktober 2016)

*Wo kann man mp3 in der Orginal Länge kaufen?*

Ich hab mich schon etwas umgeschaut allerdings nicht wirklich was gefunden.

 Ich suche ein portal bei dem man die Musik stücke auch in der ungeschnittenen fassung kaufen kann bzw im Orginal Mix.
Die mp3s sollen ohne schreibschutz sein damit ich sie auch auf USB, Handy usw kopieren kann.
Ein beispiel:

Orginal




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_0s-m1xbLjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gekürzt für Radio etc.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ChhdAB8u33M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rwk (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wo kann man mp3 in der Orginal Länge kaufen?*

Bei Beatport vielleicht:*** (How About Now) (Original Mix) by Martin Garrix, MOTi on Beatport[/url]


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wo kann man mp3 in der Orginal Länge kaufen?*

Hast du dir wenigstens die Mühe gemacht mal selbst zu suchen?  
*** (How About Now) (Original Mix) by Martin Garrix, MOTi on Beatport[/url]

Virus (How About Now) - Single by Martin Garrix & MOTi on Apple Music


----------

